# replacement stock for ruger frontier



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I finally got out to shoot and got my .338 federal ruger frontier rifle zeroed. shot about a dozen rounds after zeroing it, and the stock split by the tang and a chunk of laminate broke off. its a short action with 16 1/2" barrel and only replacement stock I've found that looks like it would fit is another ruger grey laminate stock. it seems like this happened to a lot of frontier's laminate stocks in all the different chamberings. any ideas on where to look? I have no preference on synthetic or wood, Im just leery about dropping a few hundred on an identical stock since they seem to be prone to splitting. was finally having fun with that lil gun.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

think I found solution. can put a boat paddle stock on it


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked. Found Rugers at Boyds Gun Stocks. Nothing specific to "Frontier" Lots of configurations for the Model 77 Mk II Short Action. Good luck.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. I guess folks have used the full sized short action stocks to replace frontier stocks. M77 compact is pretty much the frontier without quarter rib but I can only find the laminate compact stocks. I'm leaning towards the old canoe paddle stock. In process of selling house/buying new one and expecting third child in A couple months so won't have money to replace stock for some time so I have plenty of time to research and pine. I was really starting to enjoy shooting it too.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ruger called me in response to my email I sent this weekend. They're replace it for free but it'll be same composite stock.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Glass/pillar bed the tang and it will help greatly. I have had the same issue with M-77 MKII rifles splitting stocks at the tang. I think that the splitting is often caused by a sloppy fit. I've never had one split after a tight bedding job.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah my brother's m77 mkII african split too.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.rifle-stocks.com


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

ruger called me after I sent the rifle in. said I was getting the last frontier stock. also asked me if I wanted a new quarter rib for the barrel. when it showed up it had two quarter ribs, one on the rifle and one in reserve I guess. no charge for anything. its weird because when I emailed customer service they said there was no way I could get another quarter rib, but the guy who called said itd be no problem. I was a little upset that when the gun arrived at my house, 6" of the barrel was sticking out of the box in plain view. I blame ups for that though.


----------

